# Recommended online snowboard retailers in Canada?



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm going to a Canadian resort for 5 weeks next week (Fernie). Thinking about buying a few things (snowboard, bindings, maybe some outerwear) as Canada prices tend to be much better than UK prices. Had a look at the two main local snowboard shops in resort and they don't seem to have a great selection (certain things I wanted are either sold out or not stocked at all).

If they can't order what I want in to those stores, I'm going to have to order online instead and was hoping you guys could recommend good online retailers for snowboard stuff in Canada/sites where you can usually find good deals?

Thanks


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Mountain Surfer said:


> I'm going to a Canadian resort for 5 weeks next week (Fernie). Thinking about buying a few things (snowboard, bindings, maybe some outerwear) as Canada prices tend to be much better than UK prices. Had a look at the two main local snowboard shops in resort and they don't seem to have a great selection (certain things I wanted are either sold out or not stocked at all).
> 
> If they can't order what I want in to those stores, I'm going to have to order online instead and was hoping you guys could recommend good online retailers for snowboard stuff in Canada/sites where you can usually find good deals?
> 
> Thanks


Oh, man, this is not the year for it. Everybody is out of everything. I literally had to troll the Burton website every day, checking for inventory, in order to get some of the stuff I wanted. And the stores in Whistler? Fuggedaboudit. They've got squat. Every store looks like it's in the middle of a clearance sale, except with full retail prices.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Assuming one of the shops you checked was Edge of The World in Fernie? If they can't help you out here's a list of others I've bought from whether in person or online.









Rude Boys Banff


Rude Boys Banff Located in Banff Alberta Canada. Established 1988 as Alberta's original Snowboard shop!



www.rudeboys.com












UNLTD Boardshop | Snowboard Skateboard Lifestyle | Shop Online


Free Shipping over $100. Explore the best selection of snowboards, skateboards, clothing and anything you would need to stay warm and dry. Visit our Banff or Canmore locations or shop online. New and clearance products from top brands like Burton, Capita, Union, Vans, Ride, Eivy, Volcom, Levis...




www.unltd.ca












Best Snowboard Shop Canada


Your Source for snowboards & skateboards for men, women & kids in Canada. Competitive prices with frequent sales and free shipping on orders over $100.




www.sourceboards.com












Sanction Skate and Snow


Sanction is a Canadian owned, skateboarder & snowboarder operated shop with locations in Toronto. We strive to carry the most relevant product.




sanctionsnow.com









The Boardroom Shop - Buy Snowboards Online in Canada - Boardroomshop.com


The Boardroom Snowboard Shop in Vancouver, Canada. Buy Online. Premier snowboard gear shop offering top brands at the best prices. Buy online at boardroomshop.com or visit us at one of our retail locations.




boardroomshop.com












All Snowboards - Shop Snowboards Online | EMPIRE


Browse our wide selection of snowboards for men, women and kids on the Empire online store. Free shipping over 98$ anywhere in Canada. Shop Now!




thinkempire.com









Alternative113 - Snowboards, Skateboards and Urban Fashion | Online Store


Alternative113 offers you the best brands and products of snowboard, skateboard and urban fashion chosen by true experts.




www.alternative113.com












Freeride Boardshop | Canadian Snowboard, Skateboard & Wakesurf Store


Canada's #1 online source for snowboard, skateboard, & wakesurf gear. FREE SHIPPING on orders over $100 and price match guarantee.




www.freerideboardshop.com












Snowboard Shop Vancouver | Pacific Boarder - Snow, Skate, Surf


Shop Snowboards, Splitboards, Bindings and Boots at PacificBoarder.com. Vancouver's premier snow, skate and surf shop the best selection & prices. The best Snowboard brands including Burton, Jones, Nitro, K2 Snowboard, Arbor, Capita, GNU, Lib Tech, Ride + more. Free Shipping over $99* in Canada...




pacificboarder.com


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

The Circle in Whistler has great service.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Corbetts is AMAZING. Great selection and fast shipping.

Phedder already listed a bunch of very good ones.

Skiis and biikes is also very good but with a much smaller selection than Corbetts.

I've purchased from both (a LOT from Corbetts) and both have amazing service.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Surgeon said:


> Corbetts is AMAZING. Great selection and fast shipping.
> 
> Phedder already listed a bunch of very good ones.
> 
> ...


How did I forget Corbetts! I've often gotten my beloved Ride Fuses from them for 40% off during end of season sales.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Phedder said:


> How did I forget Corbetts! I've often gotten my beloved Ride Fuses from them for 40% off during end of season sales.


Hah, I just picked the fuses up this season to see if they are a better boot for me than the lassos!


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Phedder said:


> How did I forget Corbetts! I've often gotten my beloved Ride Fuses from them for 40% off during end of season sales.


They are friggin' amazing. The best ime/imo...


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks like we have a pretty strong fuse contingent here now.
@WigMar digs them. You guys dig them. I just convinced @MrDavey2Shoes to pick up a set. Woot!

I loved the heel hold on the lasso, but had some hotspot issues I'm hoping to fix with the laces! Gonna take them out for a maiden voyage on a trip out west. Gotta cross my fingers because that's not the best use case, but dont be silly, i'm still gonna send ittt!


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

What do all of you like so much about them? Never tries any ride boots so I'm curious. How are they flex-wise?


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I like thesource which phedder put up. boardroomshop normally has a good selection but can be a bit slower to ship then thesource. Prfo sports and oberson often have some decent prices on stuff too. In Canada, ship with UPS. Fedex is ok too as long as you don't choose the cheaper ground option. The ground option normally needs to be picked up from butt-fuck-idaho. Avoid Canada post. If you want it delivered somewhere before you arrive, you can call up a ups store, use their shipping address, and they will often hold your package for a couple of weeks for 5-10 bucks to be picked up when you get there.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Mike256 said:


> I like thesource which phedder put up. boardroomshop normally has a good selection but can be a bit slower to ship then thesource. Prfo sports and oberson often have some decent prices on stuff too. In Canada, ship with UPS. Fedex is ok too as long as you don't choose the cheaper ground option. The ground option normally needs to be picked up from butt-fuck-idaho. Avoid Canada post. If you want it delivered somewhere before you arrive, you can call up a ups store, use their shipping address, and they will often hold your package for a couple of weeks for 5-10 bucks to be picked up when you get there.


Canada post rocks. I dunno why you say to avoid them. Never had single misshap in over 20 years of shipping or receiving lots of snowboards and a lot of much more fragile stuff (I buy/sell a lot of guitars and amps).


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Surgeon said:


> What do all of you like so much about them? Never tries any ride boots so I'm curious. How are they flex-wise?


For starters it's the boot that fits my foot best, I can make a size 9 work very comfortably when my mondo puts me in a 10. Overall flex is above mid stiff, but it definitely feels stiffer toe to heel than laterally, so allows enough play for butters etc while still having good support for aggressive carving and freeride situations. Feature wise they have the Slimetongue which is urethane infused, I don't really feel them get any softer after fully breaking in past the 10 or so day mark. The side boa pulls the whole tongue in closer at the ankle articulation point so gives fantastic heel hold. Trad laces allow for fully customized fit, I leave the lower quite loose as I have a slightly wide foot and higher arch, lock it off at the ankle, then crank the upper fairly tight. Fit and features are everything I want out of a boot, I haven't had a reason to try anything else since I started using them.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Surgeon said:


> Canada post rocks. I dunno why you say to avoid them. Never had single misshap in over 20 years of shipping or receiving lots of snowboards and a lot of much more fragile stuff (I buy/sell a lot of guitars and amps).


Terrible tracking system, slow, they fold and stuff items into mailboxes that say do not fold, delivered an envelope that I paid $60 for urgent courier by regular post over a week, in apartment complexes rather than trying to deliver they just drop slips in mailboxes, overpriced for time-frames, never meet their own time-frames, I could keep going.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Mike256 said:


> Terrible tracking system, slow, they fold and stuff items into mailboxes that say do not fold, delivered an envelope that I paid $60 for urgent courier by regular post over a week, in apartment complexes rather than trying to deliver they just drop slips in mailboxes, overpriced for time-frames, never meet their own time-frames, I could keep going.


Not my experience at all. Sucks for you.
Fedex and ups both have been beyond terrible for me...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Surgeon said:


> Not my experience at all. Sucks for you.
> Fedex and ups both have been beyond terrible for me...


UPS gave me some problems early on, but I figured out some workarounds, like having them deliver to one of their depots and picking it up. Fedex, though... I'd suggest that they're being run by chimpanzees, but I don't want to insult the chimps.


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks a lot guys for these recommendations, that's a lot of browsing I'm going to be doing!

I'm surprised you mentioned that seems to be the norm this year @Donutz , European websites seem to be fully stocked and have lots of options like other seasons (the fact that Brexit makes things difficult for us to buy from Europe now, and the UK prices are higher is another issue completely).

But yeah I tried the Edge of the World and Commit shops' websites and very little stock in there, compared to 2 years ago when I was in Fernie and they had a lot (and that was in Feb, never mind early December). Will check them out in person when I go next week, but I'm around for 5 weeks so can afford to buy stuff online after arrive.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Mountain Surfer said:


> Thanks a lot guys for these recommendations, that's a lot of browsing I'm going to be doing!
> 
> I'm surprised you mentioned that seems to be the norm this year @Donutz , European websites seem to be fully stocked and have lots of options like other seasons (the fact that Brexit makes things difficult for us to buy from Europe now, and the UK prices are higher is another issue completely).
> 
> But yeah I tried the Edge of the World and Commit shops' websites and very little stock in there, compared to 2 years ago when I was in Fernie and they had a lot (and that was in Feb, never mind early December). Will check them out in person when I go next week, but I'm around for 5 weeks so can afford to buy stuff online after arrive.


It's a North American thing in general. Lots of articles and breast-beating about the supply-chain issues. In BC, though, we've gotten a triple-whammy. Not only do we have the COVID-related suppy-chain issues to begin with, but in addition we had a large container ship founder just off the coast of Vancouver Island last month. Contained a _lot_ of merchandise intended for the xmas season. And then the atmospheric river the last couple of weeks roared in and destroyed a lot of infrastructure (roads, bridges, rail) that is used to bring stuff into BC from back east. We're basically an island right now.


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

What's the deal with ebay?

I presume no taxes or anything to worry about if buying from ebay Canada, but am I going to end up being charged import/duty/provincial sales tax (BC) if I buy from an American seller?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Mountain Surfer said:


> What's the deal with ebay?
> 
> I presume no taxes or anything to worry about if buying from ebay Canada, but am I going to end up being charged import/duty/provincial sales tax (BC) if I buy from an American seller?


That's hit or miss. I order stuff from out of country regularly. Sometimes I'm required to pay import and taxes, sometimes not.


----------

